# Whethering young bucks



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

When is the right age to whether a young buck? Can you do this yourself or should you have a vet do it? I have a 6 month old and a 3 month old. I want to get them both whethered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can band them yourself if the bander fits. It will probably be best to have the vet do it since they are older. Usually between 8 and 12 weeks is when you band.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

With the older one you may have to bring down one testicle at a time past the band. That's usually what I have to do but if they are dairy cross they may not fit at all. Seems the dairy ones mature faster or simply just grow larger in that department


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What breed? I did a 5-6 month old ND buck once. Took a little patience, but it worked out in the end  

I would be sure to give them some sort of pain med. My boy took it a bit harder than the younger ones, I hadn't yet read they might need something for the pain


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The three-month-old you can almost certainly still do yourself. The six-month-old on the other hand is probably much too large for a normal elastrator (unless he's a really little guy). In his case, I would call around and see if you can find a vet or cattle breeder who has a Callicrate bander. This style of bander can be used on any size animal. I also recommend Banamine for castrating--especially for the older boy.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Be sure they have their CD/T vaccine before you do it and since they are already so big, keep an eye out for potential infections.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All really good advice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a burdizzo can be used on the bigger one


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

*thanks!*

thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

Nigerian Dwarf and a Pygmy. ND is the 6 month old. Very large package in my opinion on the 6 month old. I think I will ask a vet to do it and get pain killers for him then.


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

I had both of my male goats whethered today. The vet did it, and he didn't give them pain killers, and didn't stitch anything up. Is this normal? They look like they are in a daze. I feel bad for them. The vet didn't think they needed pain killer.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Did he surgically castrate them? If they were surgically castrated I'd be very concerned about the lack of stitches and painkillers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My vet doesn't give anything either. Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

yeah he surgically castrated them. he said they didn't need stitches. I still think some pain killers would have been nice. I know I would have wanted some. I will keep an eye out. Do you think I should spray blue kote on the wound?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Won't hurt.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Watch your boys closely for the next couple of days. A friend of mine had a goat bleed to death after castration because the vet did not use stitches. My own vet said goats (and donkeys) have very large blood vessels so they ought to be stitched instead of just crimped like other species. Hopefully your boys will be fine, but expect them to be sore and sorry for themselves for a few days. Do not give aspirin or any other painkillers that thin the blood.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Really you had the vet do it! I just use the bands no blood and they drop off a couple of weeks later. I've been doing this for over 26 years never ever had an issue with pain or any infections they heal perfectly, teejae


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Damfino;2049788 Hopefully your boys will be fine said:


> What other over the counter pain meds can goats have? How about beer or wine? Just wondering for future reference. I sort of don't have a goat vet any more.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alcohol also thins the blood as does Banamine and Meloxicam. Probably why no pain meds were given for this method. 
This is the same way that OSU did Pup and it was horrific.


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

That makes sense. What is pup? Is that one of your goats or a puppy?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How old is he?
For surgical castration, it's best if done when they're young. Like a couple months at most.
We don't do stitches or painkillers. No blood and they're usually fine within 24 hrs.
We use iodine and BluKote to prevent infection.
Mostly done banding, but I think I prefer surgical castration.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sweetwaterbees said:


> That makes sense. What is pup? Is that one of your goats or a puppy?


This is Pup


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

Aww pup is cute!


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

My 3 month old is adjusting to the castration better than the 7 month old. I put blukote on the wounds. The older one wants to just lay down all day. He is pretty sore. The younger one is walking around and eating. I hope he feels better soon. I only got the 7 month old 2 weeks ago, otherwise I would have had him whethered younger. Will he hate us forever for it? My husband held him down for the vet, so he thinks he is going to hate him.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Give lots of loves and treats. They'll forgive you in time. Definitely keep an eye on them for a few days and watch for any signs of bleeding. More than a few drops is cause for serious concern. Laying around is a good thing right now until those blood vessels close over.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pup was done at 8 months old. He was pretty sick for about a week even with Meloxicam to take. He bled badly the first night and I slept in his stall to care for him. He did finally forget his grudge against me and will be a great pack goat now that he is three.


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

Update 2 days after castration. Older goat is a little more energetic today. Eating and walking around. Wounds clotted nicely! Should be back to normal any day.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We switched to a burdizzo quite a few years ago. We bought a high quality one and do one side at a time, I think we ordered ours from Premier sheep supply. It is painful for them but we see that they get over it faster - there is no wound to worry about. I found the banding was painful much longer.


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

update. after 2 days both boys were back to their normal playful selves! I am so happy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome


----------

